# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  الكورة وينها ( الجولة الثانية)

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بشباب وصبايا الحماس :amuse: 

اخباركم يا حلوين 

اكيد تنتظروا الجولة الثانية بشوق 
واني كمان انتظر الجولة الثانية بشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق :toung: 

في البداية زي ما قلنا 
نقاطكم معاكم ...ما نسيناهم
 :deh: 

وانتوا انتقلتوا معاي جميعا للمرحلة الثانية 
فبيضوا الوجه حبايب قلبي 
واتمنى لكم الفوز والمتعة  :niceday: 

هادي النتيجة السابقة 

قمر دنياي.... 15 نقاط
طفلة تحت المطر....11نقطة
روح وريحان ......10 نقاط
ريشة ..............6 نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....3 نقاط
عنيدة.....3نقطة
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
وردة محمدية....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة
المتحير......نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة

ترى هل ستتغير النتيحة في هذه الجولة  :snooty: 

لنبدأ اللوحة الأولى في الجولة الثانية مع تمنياتنا الحارة للجميع بالفوز
 :inlove:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*
يلا شباب وصبابا 
وصلت اللوحة 
فأي الكورات هي الصحيحة*

----------


## المتحير

*1*

*ان شاء الله*

*لكن شاك في رقم 2*

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

اتوقع الصوره (1)

يعطيك العافيه ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الكوره ~ 3 ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

3

----------


## قمر دنياي

راح اصير غير الكل واقووول 2 بس شاكه في 3 
بس نقول 2

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

2
=)

----------


## عنيده

اتوقع 2 

موفقين ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حان وقت التصحيح 
مع 7 متسابقين فقط 

شباب وصبايا 
ترى من صاحب الأجابه الصحيحة 
انتظرونا بعد الفاصل 
عفوا اقصد في الرد الياي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا 
هالمرة كثرت الشكوك
بس حبيت اقول شغله 
ان فيه قاعدة فقهية بتقول 
كثير الشك لا يعتني بشكه 
 :deh: 
ههه
واجابتنا ثنتين فتايا فقط اتوصلوا اليها 
الأجابه هي الكورة رقم 3
اذن الفائزة 
طفلة تحت المطر 10 نقاط
وردة محمدية 5 نقاط
قمورة بما انها شكت في الأجابه الصحيحة راح نحتسب اليها نقطتين 

 :clap: مبروك للفائزات :clap: 

النتائج من جديد
طفلة تحت المطر.... 21نقطة
قمر دنياي.... 17 نقاط
روح وريحان ......10 نقاط
ريشة ..............6 نقاط
وردة محمدية.... 6نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....3 نقاط
عنيدة.....3نقطة
ليلاس........نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة
المتحير......نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة

الصورة الأصلية

----------


## مضراوي

بانتظار الصوره الجديدة ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

بـ الإنتظآآر ..~

----------


## عنيده

في الانتظاار ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عذرا عالتأخير حبايبي 
استعدوا الورة ياية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## قمر دنياي

اتوقع ازرقااء

----------


## عطور

الصفراء

----------


## عنيده

يمكن الزرقاء ..

موفقين ..

----------


## ليلاس

الزرقآء ..~

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الورديه ..!!؟

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
الورديه
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الزرقاء

----------


## الباسمي

أتوقع الوردية

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الصفـــراء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الوردية !

----------


## المتحير

الصفراء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله 
اتبردوا الخاطر 
11 مشاركة  :bigsmile: 
لكن ترى من الفائز ومن الي اجاب صح  اصلا  :laugh: 
عندنا متسابقين جدد بعد  :rolleyes: 
والله انتو حلوين 
ما راح اطول عليكم 
ادري صايمين :toung: 
المهم 
الأجابة الصحيحة كانت الكورة  الزرقاء 
مبرووووووووووووك 10 نقاط لـ 
قمر دنياي 
5 نقاط لـ
عنيدة
نقطتين لـ
ليلاس
ما شاء الله على الفتايا  ...شاطرات
 :ongue: 

النتائج من جديد
قمر دنياي.... 27 نقاطة
طفلة تحت المطر.... 21نقطة
روح وريحان ......10 نقاط
عنيدة.....8 نقاط
 ريشة ..............6 نقاط
وردة محمدية.... 6نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....3 نقاط
ليلاس........3نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........نقطة
المتحير......نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة

ما شاء الله تقدمت قمورة على طفلة 
وتقدمت العنود على ريشه وورودة
وتعادلت ليلاس مع مضراوي 
ترى وش الجديد في اللوحة اليديدة

هنا التصحيح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللوحة الثالثة 

ترى مالجديد هنا
من سيتقدم ومن سيجيب اجابه صحيحة 
ومن سيسبق من 
احداث كلنا نترقبها بشوووق
فالى الصورة 
اي الكورات هي الصحيحة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


 :niceday: ننتظر اجاباتكم

----------


## عنيده

_عندي احساس انها b .._

_موفقين .._

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

D أو c .. ؟

متحيره بينهم

أقول D

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يرجى التحديد*

----------


## قمر دنياي

B

----------


## المتحير

اقول b

لكن شاك في a

----------


## ريشه

امممم اني اقوول ~~~.. d

----------


## مضراوي

اتوقع b

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الكرة b ان شااء الله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

b
=)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله 
8 مشاركات 
لكن من الي اصاب 
 :slow: 
فقط اجابتين صحيحتين وهي للخالة وبنت اختها 
 :=B: 
مبروك طفلة تحت المطر 
ومبروك ريوشه 

الكورة الصحيحة كانت d

والنتايج مع التصحيح بعد شوي انزلهم 
ورمضان كريم

 :grin:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين شباب 
بما انو فقط اجابتين صحيحتين 
فالأولى لها 10 نقاط والثانية 5 نقاط 
وهدية من عندي ببركات شهر الله 
راح اوزع نقطة واحدة للي شاركونا في هاللوحة 
موفقين حبايب قلبي 
 :hopemy: 


النتائج من جديد
طفلة تحت المطر.... 31نقطة
قمر دنياي.... 28 نقاطة
ريشة ..............11 نقطة
روح وريحان ......11 نقطة
عنيدة.....9 نقاط
وردة محمدية.... 6نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....4 نقاط
ليلاس........3نقطة
المتحير......نقطتين
شذى الزهراء ........نقطتين
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة

نلاحظ تقدم طفلة على قمورة بفارق 3 نقاط 
وتعادلت ريشة مع روح
وتقدم البعض 
فتهانينا للجميع 
التصحيح هنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="yellowgreen"]حان وقت اللوحةما قبل الأخيرة 

حمااااااااااااااس شباب وصبايا[/ :icon30: COLOR]

[SIZE="5"]اي الكورات هي الصحيحة ؟؟[/ :dizzy: SIZE]

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحمراء !

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اول مشاركه ليي 
باخمن يمكن 
تكوون الزرقآآء 
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عنيده

الخضراء *_* ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الزرقــآ..!!

----------


## ورده محمديه

الاخضر

----------


## قمر دنياي

اووف تحيرت مادري اقول الخضراء او الزرقاء

يلا اقول وعلى الله الزرقاء

----------


## المتحير

الخضراء

----------


## ليلاس

*الحمرآء ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الزرقاء ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*النتايج على عجالة 

الكورة الصحيحة كانت الزرقاء 
والفروشه اول مشاركة ليها وداخله بقوة 

اجابتها صحيحه 
مبروك للفروشه 10 نقاط 

وطفلة 
5نقاط
قمورة 
نقطتين تهانينا للجمع 
النتايج**
*

النتائج من جديد
طفلة تحت المطر.... 36نقطة
قمر دنياي.... 30 نقاطة
ريشة ..............11 نقطة
روح وريحان ......11 نقطة
الفراش الفاطمي........10 نقاط
عنيدة.....9 نقاط
وردة محمدية.... 6نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
مضراوي.....4 نقاط
ليلاس........3نقطة
المتحير......نقطتين
شذى الزهراء ........نقطتين
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة

موفقين 

التصحيح

----------


## ليلاس

*بــــ الانتظآر غلآ ..~*

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

ننتظر اللوحهـ الأخيرهـ ..~

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

بالانتظاار غاليتي 
واشكركي ع هيك حركتات ,’

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة 

شلونكم واخباركم :bigsmile: 
وعذرا على العجالة الأمسية 


احباب البي 

بما انو نحنا في شهر الخير 

جاتكم هدية خير  :want: 

وهي عبارة عن لوحة اضافية 
اتساعدكم على رفع رصيدكم

 :yarr: 
والحين راح تجيكم اللوحة الإضافية 

وبعد التصحيح عليها راح تجينا اللوحة الخامسة والأخيرة ان شاء الله في هذه الجولة 
استعداد


 :durnk:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي الكورات هي الصحيحة يا ترى؟؟؟

 :dizzy:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتوقع الخضراء ..!
>إن شاء الله صح تعبت تحبيط >_<..!

----------


## عنيده

اتوقع الزرقاء ..

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الصفرا ..!~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تنوعت الأجابات وحماس عند الصبايا 
موفقات حبيبات البي
ننتظر البقية 


 :grin:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الزرقاء .. ^_^

----------


## ريشه

امم الخضراء .. ~

----------


## ورده محمديه

الصفرا

----------


## قمر دنياي

اممممممممم اني اقول الصفراااء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الخضراء ..

----------


## المتحير

الزرقاء

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

الخضراء *,*’

----------


## مضراوي

اتوقع الصفراء ..~
..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بشباب الحماس 
كما وعدتكم امس جتكم اللوحة الأضافية الي راح ترفع رصيدكم 
كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
هي عبارة عن هدية عدد من النقاط 

توزيعها راح يكون

 :durnk: 
15 نقطة لأول اجابة صحيحه
 10 نقاط لكل اجابه صحيحه 
5 نقاط لمن اجاب خطأ ..شرف المشاركة 



كانت الأجابة الصحيحة الكورة الخضراء
اول من اجاب روح وريحان فلها 15 نقطة
تليها ثلاث اجابات صحيحه لـها 10 نقاط
ريشه
شذى الزهراء
دلوعة المنتدى
والبقية 5 نقاط ستضاف في رصيدهم 

 :grin: 
النتايج مع لوحة التصحيح في الرد الجاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[SIZE="5"][COLOR="magenta"]النتائج من جديد
طفلة تحت المطر.... 41نقطة
قمر دنياي.... 35 نقاطة
روح وريحان ......26 نقطة
ريشة ..............21 نقطة
الفراش الفاطمي........15 نقطة
عنيدة.............. 14 نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........12 نقطة
وردة محمدية.... 11نقطة
دلوعة المنتدى ........10نقاط
مضراوي.....9 نقاط
المتحير......7نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
ليلاس........3نقطة
الباسمي ....نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة 
the game......نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة


لازالت طفلة في المقدمة وتليها قموره 
مبرووك للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حان وقت السؤال الأخير من الجولة الأخيرة 

لكن قبله
راح يكون هناك سؤال مساعد لرفع الدرجات

س/ عدد/ي 3 من العاب الكورة ؟؟

مفاجئة بانتظار الجميع 
باي

 :inlove:

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

كورة القدم .. كورة اليد .. البولينغ

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كرة تينس 
 كرة قدم 
كرة سلة

----------


## ورده محمديه

كورة قدم
كورة سله
كورة طائره

----------


## عنيده

كره يد ..

كره طائره ..

كره سله ..

----------


## قمر دنياي

كرة قدم 
تنس 
سله
بولينغ

----------


## المتحير

تنس

بولينج

طائرة 

كثرت

----------


## مضراوي

كرة يد ..

كرة قدم ..

كرة سلة ..


كرة طائرة ,,

----------


## بنت الهواشم 88

*كره يد ..

كره طائره ..

كره سله ..*

----------


## الباسمي

كرة البقدم                                    كرة اليد                                    كرة الطائرة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

كرة السله .. الطائرة .. القدم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كره قدم ..
كره سله ..
كره يد ..
كره تنس ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بشباب وصبايا الحماس :shiny: 

كنت قد وعدتكم بمفاجئة  :nuts: 
وشي هي ؟؟؟
هي عبارة عن نقاط لرفع الدرجات لكل من يشارك بهذا السؤال المساعد
وطبعا عندا 11 مشاركة وكلها صحيحه 
بس راح يختلف توزيع الدرجات وراح يكون على هالطريقة 
ومبروك لكل من شارك معانا هنا نقاط اضافة الى رصيده 
 :clap: 
طفلة .......15 نقطة
روح ...14 نقطة
وردة........14نقطة
عنيدة......13نقطة
قمر.......13نقطة
المتحير......12نقطة
مضراوي....12 نقطة
بنت الهواشم.....11 نقطة
الباسمي.....11 نقطة
شذى الزهراء.......10 نقاط
الفروشة........10 نقاط 


بتالي راح اتكون النتيجة بعد وضع هالرصيد كالتالي

 :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
طفلة تحت المطر.... 56نقطة
قمر دنياي......48نقطة 
روح وريحان ......40 نقطة
عنيدة.............. 27 نقطة
وردة محمدية.... 25نقطة
الفراش الفاطمي........25 نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........22 نقطة
مضراوي.....21 نقطة
ريشة ..............21 نقطة
المتحير......19نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......12نقطة
الباسمي ....11نقطة
دلوعة المنتدى ........10نقاط
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
ليلاس........3نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة


 موفقين شباب وصبايا 

 :grin:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[SIZE="4"]حان وقت الحماس  :wavetowel2: 
واخر لوحة 

ولكن هنا اقف لأعلن عندنا كمان مفاجئة :want:  

بس راح اعلن عنها بعد ما تجيبوا على سؤال اللوحة الأخيرة من جولتنا هذه :toung: 

موفقين حبايب قلبي 

اليكم اللوحة 

ونريد حمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس

 :slow: 
ترى هل ستحافظ طفلة على مستواها 
هل سيحدث انقلاب في الدرجات 
هل سيلتحق بنا لاعبين ومتسابقين جدد

كل هذا نراها بعد وضع اللوحة 
 :amuse: 
 :durnk: 
موفقين 
من كل قلبي ادعو لكم بالتوفيق

الى اللوحة انطلقوا وخمنوا[/

 :niceday: SIZE]

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اتوقع الصفرآآ .. ~
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عنيده

_توقع الصفراء .._

_تره في مجاال كبير اني اغبر .._

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

الصفرآ ..~

----------


## قمر دنياي

الصفرااء

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الحمراء !

----------


## المتحير

صفرآآآء

----------


## ورده محمديه

الصفرا

----------


## ليلاس

*الصفرآء ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اتوكل ع الله واقول الحمراء

----------


## مضراوي

الصفراء ...~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

10 مشاركات 

ما شاء الله كلها اصابت عدا اثنتين 

مبروك لمن اجاب بالكورة الصفراء
 :clap: 
وحظ سعيد للبقية 
اما عن مفاجئتنا  عبارة عن نقاط ايضا 

كيف هل المرة 
 :idea: 
كل 10 نقاط عندك نحسبها +1 
مثلا عندك 33 نقطة في رصيدك 
كل عشرة راح اعطيك عليها نقطة 
يعني راح اعطيك 3 نقاط اضافية 
مثال اخر 
عندك 19 نقطة 
راح اعطيك نقطة واحده لأن عندك عشرة وحدة 
وهكذا 
ان شاء الله مفهومه 
ومبروك للجميع خلونا ننتظر النتايج  لين ما تصدرها لوزارة 

 :blink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طفلة تحت المطر.... 58نقطة +5=63 نقطة
قمر دنياي......49نقطة+4=53 نقطة
روح وريحان ......41 نقطة+4=45 نقطة
الفراش الفاطمي........35 نقطة+3=38  نقطة
عنيدة.............. 32 نقطة+3=35 نقطة
وردة محمدية.... 26نقطة=2=28نقطة
شذى الزهراء ........23 نقطة+2=25  نقطة
مضراوي.....22 نقطة+2 = 24 نقطة
ريشة ..............21 نقطة+2=23 نقطة
المتحير......20نقطة+2=22 نقطة
بنت الهواشم88.......12نقطة+1=13 نقطة
الباسمي ....11نقطة+1=12 نقطة
دلوعة المنتدى ........10نقاط+1=11نقطة
مناجاة الصابرين......5 نقاط
ليلاس........4نقطة
رحيق العسل.....نقطة
the game......نقطة
همسة الم....نقطة
راسي يابس.....نقطة
مولاتي يا زهراء....نقطة
عطور..........نقطة
سجينة الأهات.....نقطة

 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هاهي الجولة الثانية وقد انتهت بفوز وبجدارة في المركز الأول الأخت 

طفلة تحت المطر 

المركز الثاني 

قمر دنياي

المركز الثالث 

روح وريحان

المركز الرابع

الفراش الفاطمي

المركز الخامس 

عنيدة 

والف الف مبروك لجميع من شارك هنا 

استمعت معكم هنا كثيرا 

والله يوفقكم الى كل خير يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الجوائز اتمنى اتنال على اعجابكم 

طفلة تحت المطر 

بطاقة شحن جوال 
+
جزء من القرآن

قمورة
جزء من القرآن

روح الفروشة و العنود 
ثواب الصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

والله يبلغنا معاكم بركات الشهر الفضيل


 :grin:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسسسلام عليكم |~


يَ هلآ ..~


مشششكورة خيه على أفضضل هدية بِ هالششهر 


وعلى اللعبة الكثثثثثير حلوة والله 


عطاكِ الله العافييية ومآتقصرييين

آستمتعت كثثير

وموفقة لكل خير 

=)

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-21-2010)

----------


## عنيده

استمتعت فعلا بالمسابقه ..

و ما توقعت اني راح اكون المركز الخامس خصوصا اني جيت متاخره كثير ..

ع العموم في انتظارج خيتو ..

لانها بجد مسابقه حلوه ..

يعطيج العافيه ..

تم التقيم ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-21-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*آلف آلف مبروووكـ للجميع ..*

*عفآف ..}
*
*الله يعطيكـ الصحة و العآـآفية ..*

*ع المجهود الرآئــع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم جديد إبدآعكـ ..
*

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-21-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

الف مبرووك للفائزين ..

استمتعنا بالمسابقة ..

يعطيك العافيه اختي عفاف ..

----------

عفاف الهدى (08-21-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*حبايب قلبي انتو

استمتعت معكم كثيرا 

ومرت اوقات حلوه معاكم 

ومشكورين جميعا لتواصلكم معاي 

موفقين 

رمضان كريم*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وااااااااااو ثكرا ثكرا ..
اني مااشتهي هاللعبه  :toung: 
بس عمووه لما انتين شجعتيني كان مافزت ..
بصراحه ماتوقعت اني افووز لاني دخلت على أخر اللوحات   :amuse: 
يآآآي مو مصدقه اني فزت .. << الحمد لله والشكر 
واني بعد بعطيش هديه << وحده بوحده ..
ثواب الصلاه على محمد وآل محمد 100 مره 
والف مبرووك لبنت عموو المركز الاول ..
ولقموووره وروح وعنوده مراكزهم 
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تسلم لي احلى فروشه

ومشكورة على الهدية 

وتمت كل الجوائز بحمد الله

ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم*

----------


## قمر دنياي

عفاف الهدى 
اختي مشكوره على الجوائز القيمه وخصوصآ في شهر رمضان 
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
ورحم الله والدييك 

موفقه بإذن الله :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تسلم لي احلى قمورة 
تستاهلي كل خير خيوووووووو*

----------


## allooi

صفرااااا..!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اخونا علوي 
للأسف انتهت المسابقه وتم تكريم الفائزين 
انشفك في دورات لاحقه*

----------

